# Synthetic Oil



## golfergo (Apr 26, 2002)

We have a new 2002 36' Dolphin LX  Motorhome, workhorse chassis, and 8.1 litre engine. I have heard that synthetic oil can be expected to go up to 25000 miles between changes. Has any one had experience with synthetic oil in motorhomes?

golfergo@aol.com


----------



## Gary B (Apr 26, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

Hi golfergo,
 I use Mobil 1 in my vehciles, I change every 4500 to 5000 miles (Bounder 34J Ford 460, and Ford F-350 with 460 ) and all ways change the filter, don't think I'd go for the 25000 mile chage as some claim. I all have mobil 1 syn. in the MH tranny and can say it lowered my tranny temp a honest 10*F maybe 15*F. Don't recommend changing to a synthetic until you have 5000 to 6000 miles on it. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Apr 26, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

I agree with Gary.  25000, no way! jmo  How do you like the Dolphin golfergo?  Been looking at the National products and really like the tropical.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rpc625 (May 22, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

http://BuySynthetics.irv2.com

Check out AMSOIL Synthetic Motor Oil
Save 15% to 20%


----------



## Gary B (May 22, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

Hi rpc625, I have checked it out, I belive its a good product but it would have tp be discounted 55% to get me interested and for it to be competive with other syn. products. Then there is the problem of purchasing the product when on the road, with Mobil1 its available everywhere, wally world etc. Happy trails GB


----------



## rpc625 (May 23, 2002)

Synthetic Oil


  AMSOIL outperformed MOBIL 1 and Mobil 1 is not 100% synthetic! Order the free catalog and check out the test results with Mobil 1, it is in the catalog.  It will shock you when you see it!  I used Mobil 1, until I read it!

Thanks
Bob


----------



## rpc625 (May 23, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

send me your e-mail address and I'll send you the results of the test.  Mobil One finished last out of 6

Bob@BuildYourOwnTravelTrailer.irv2.com


----------



## Gary B (May 23, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

Hi Robert, replyed to your e-mail, as stated the test you rely on is worthless. Amsoil is a fine product, but grossly over priced thur their sales/marketing system, and not readly available on the road. I'll give Amsoil credit for bring sys. oil to the market, and waking up other producers, but its not twice as good! If you like the product thats fine, use it but don't be using these forums for your ads. As for me I'll use the #1 product Mobil 1, it is 100% syn. available everywhere, at a price of $4.25 per qt. not $7.65 per qt.
Another thing I personally dislike about Amsoil and the sales people that post on these forms, is the claim of a drop of 30 to 40*F of trans fluid temps when Amsoil is used in a transmission, this is pure hipe never happens, 10 to 15*F yes but thats it. I'll now get off the soapbox and relax. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (May 23, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

Bob, who performed the test?  Haven't been able to go to the above web site.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - C Nash on May 23 2002  10:59:43 PM


----------



## rpc625 (Jun 5, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

_The following is a quote from AMSOIL Company Rep._
* RE: ASK AMSOIL - Automotive Applications

Bob:

The test this person [Gary Behrens] is referring to appears to be an older extreme pressure test apparatus designed by Falex.  It was coined the term "one armed bandit" and could be easily manipulated to create varied results.  AMSOIL does not recognize this test when comparing our motor oils to others.  Rather, the Four Ball Wear Test is used which operates under ASTM standardized procedures where the results can not be manipulated.  Secondly, the test results can be repeated with very high accuracy from one laboratory to another to verify the results.
 Thank you for "Asking AMSOIL." 
[askamsoil@Amsoil.com]
The following is a quote from AMSOIL Company Rep. *

The Quote below is from Gary Behrens:

_5/23/02 

Hi Robert, the test you use as proof that Amsoil out preforms Mobil 1 is worthless, it can be rigged anyway the operator of the test wants, I have been a licensed aircraft mechanic and FAA Inspector for over 35 years,  and have seen that test done many times and theoperator and his product always wins. The facts are that Mobil has the best syn. oils in the world, as any turbine aircraft operator will tell you, I know from personal experience, 7000+ hrs of flying. Amsoil cann't make the grade when it comes to aviation use. I also know for a fact that Amsoil claimed it had approval for use in the Enstrom helicoter main gearbox, when I asked Enstrom, about this they informed me that it was not approved and could not even beat out plain old  Pensoil  gearlube. 

Sincerly Gary Behrens  

_

Edited by - rpc625 on Jun 05 2002  08:24:12 AM


----------



## fjohn56 (Jun 26, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

What in the world is the big deal about synthetic oil? If you want to use it in your motorhome, go right ahead! Make sure that you use the same weight that you would with regular oil. Or, better yet, ask the motor manufacturer if it is OK to use it in their motors. Then, DECIDE!!!!

 John


----------



## rv wizard (Jun 27, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

The one thing that I have to do is get rid of the old oil. If I go to an auto supply store they will take my old oil when I buy some new. I too have used both natural and synthetic. Secret is to change it when it is due. Synthetic will have a little longer operating range than natural. I have used a synthetic blend in my 5.9 Dodge and am very happy with ist performance.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## AmerDream (Aug 26, 2002)

Synthetic Oil

true, but Amsoil is the only syn oil man. that recommends "extended drain intervals." I am a loyal Mobil 1 fan, but if it so good, than why can't you run it any longer than conventional oil? All the major oil companies are in bed together anyways, lube shops want you to come back every 3000 so they can sell you something ($50.00 pcv valve, etc.) My family has worked in the oil business for 50 years, but i will have no part in it. If you knew how bad the oil companies decieve the american public, it would shock you. In europe, they have stricter oil standards, and the same companies that sell oil here have 15 and 20k mi changes over there. go figure. as for me, i am honestly considering switching to amsoil


----------

